

Ask HN: Good startup web hosting - cabrera

Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m working on build a website and curious to who you prefer for web hosting. I&#x27;m not looking to spend much, but I obviously want good service. Who do you recommend?
======
jyu
I use AWS at work, have used Heroku in tutorials and quick hacks, and
DigitalOcean for personal projects. If I wanted just basic web hosting for a
personal site, the free AWS tier does the trick. If I had a startup with
funding, I would probably use DigitalOcean or AWS. I think being able to know
what's happening at the server and OS level is essential. Note: I am biased
since I spent some time and effort to understand basic setups for servers,
devops, and sysadmin.

------
desipenguin
Do don't give much details. Do you need this long term ? AWS free tier is free
only for a year (I think) so what after that ?

I would suggest looking at Webfaction. It is a shared hosting provider, but
can support lot more than "websites" People are running their business (web
apps) from Webfaction. They are very cost effective. Support is AWESOME. But
they don't have "free" tier. but there is a 60-day "free" trial.

------
gesman
[http://hostrum.com/](http://hostrum.com/) if you care about security, daily
off-continent backups, and active malware scans. Not the cheapest guy in town
but worth every penny.

GoDaddy if you're like being upsold. :)

~~~
Pyramids
I can appreciate your desire to drive business to your company, as any of us
would, but don't you think it would be prudent to add a disclaimer, or at
minimum refer to yourself in the first person?

~~~
gesman
Ok, insert "I am " in front of "Not". That should do.

------
mtam
It really depends on many factors such as (a) the technology/stack you are
using, (b) the purpose of your website, (c) how you expect it to grow over
time, (d) your budget, (e) your users geographic location, etc...

------
mattkrea
AWS. Build on the free tier and then upgrade to small or larger as necessary.

~~~
dirktheman
AWS is excellent. You can use the free tier for the first year, and after that
you only pay what you use. It's highly scalable, so if your site/app usage
explodes overnight, it won't be a problem. Shameless plug: I wrote a tutorial
on how to set up a LAMP stack on AWS a while ago:
[http://www.dirktheman.com/tutorial/setting-up-your-lamp-
stac...](http://www.dirktheman.com/tutorial/setting-up-your-lamp-stack-on-
aws.html)

------
rotnewson
You really should be specific about technologies and everyone will have their
favourites but heroku is a good starting point and has a free tier.

------
thenomad
If you're confident about managing your own server and installing your own
software for it, DigitalOcean are superb.

------
peteryan4721
Look into Arvixe.com - a lot of my friends stand by it

